# if your city/state required commercial plates on uberx vehicles



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Will you comply and get/pay for commercial insurance+plates in order to drive?


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Depends on how much the plates and commercial insurance cost. If too expensive, no. But I'd also stop driving uBer X if the law required those two things and I couldn't afford them.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Commercial insurance typically cost 2-3x the regular insurance.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Commercial insurance typically cost 2-3x the regular insurance.


For me is was 4-5x more expensive... I'm gonna keep rolling with my personal policy until hybrid insurance is offered at a more reasonable, affordable rate.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

commercial insurance 4000.00 a year and drive for 1.10 per mile with 4 min fare and minus 1 safe ride fee Doesn't make sense.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

I think commercial insurance requirement might thin the herd a bit


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

Its required here, but that doesn’t stop the loads of these weekend worriers I see on the road. Here when they catch you, they’ll slap you with a $4,500 fine and if you’re smart with the officer he’ll impound your car also. Seen it a handful of times. Pretty funny to watch when the guy is pointing at my Yukon, trying to tell the State inspector I’m doing the same thing. He’ll walk over take a look at my plates, laugh and continue on with his ticket writing with the unlicensed and uninsured driver.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ross said:


> Its required here, but that doesn't stop the loads of these weekend worriers I see on the road. Here when they catch you, they'll slap you with a $4,500 fine and if you're smart with the officer he'll impound your car also. Seen it a handful of times. Pretty funny to watch when the guy is pointing at my Yukon, trying to tell the State inspector I'm doing the same thing. He'll walk over take a look at my plates, laugh and continue on with his ticket writing with the unlicensed and uninsured driver.


Do you tow horse floats with that motor?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Depends on how much the plates and commercial insurance cost. If too expensive, no. But I'd also stop driving uBer X if the law required those two things and I couldn't afford them.


The law requires it now. Why would you change and comply?


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

The premis of livery/commercial insurance is that i covers you in all circomstances, as a cabbie i drive knowing i am covered to the teeth, driving an uberX seems like a big risk ,for a meager wage


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

In nyc all uber cars need commercial insurance and plates, the TLC does not care how uber categorizes their cars, to the TLC they are all considered FHV, which means they must have Commercial insurance and TLC license plates, for a uberx car it costs $4,000 a year with yearly registration costs, and that is without collision, if you add collision it's another $1,500-$2,000, and these rates are with a clean driving record.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> In nyc all uber cars need commercial insurance and plates, the TLC does not care how uber categorizes their cars, to the TLC they are all considered FHV, which means they must have Commercial insurance and TLC license plates, for a uberx car it costs $4,000 a year with yearly registration costs, and that is without collision, if you add collision it's another $1,500-$2,000, and these rates are with a clean driving record.


has it thin the herd a little?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> has it thin the herd a little?


These regulations have been in place since uber started in nyc, NY does not play around, they had to abide by the same rules and regulations like all the rest of the FHV/Dispatch and Taxi companies had to. That's why when they cut our rates by 33% last June, it killed us, not just uberx but all uber tiers, and now with ten times the cars out there, it has made it pretty much impossible to make any money. Yesterday I did $200 gross before Uber's cut and my expenses, and $120 was from 2 jfk "airport" jobs, the rest where local dirt cheap fares, if it wasn't for those 2 jfk jobs, not that it was already a crap day, but it would have been much much worse.


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

Ross said:


> Its required here, but that doesn't stop the loads of these weekend worriers I see on the road. Here when they catch you, they'll slap you with a $4,500 fine and if you're smart with the officer he'll impound your car also. Seen it a handful of times. Pretty funny to watch when the guy is pointing at my Yukon, trying to tell the State inspector I'm doing the same thing. He'll walk over take a look at my plates, laugh and continue on with his ticket writing with the unlicensed and uninsured driver.


 It's a $2,700 fine, I know someone who got one. His car didn't get towed. He didn't even get pulled over. Just got a citation in the mail. They listed a trip in Tempe as the one that they "witnessed".


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> These regulations have been in place since uber started in nyc, NY does not play around, they had to abide by the same rules and regulations like all the rest of the FHV/Dispatch and Taxi companies had to. That's why when they cut our rates by 33% last June, it killed us, not just uberx but all uber tiers, and now with ten times the cars out there, it has made it pretty much impossible to make any money. Yesterday I did $200 gross before Uber's cut and my expenses, and $120 was from 2 jfk "airport" jobs, the rest where local dirt cheap fares, if it wasn't for those 2 jfk jobs, not that it was already a crap day, but it would have been much much worse.


Oh wow, seems like uber is screwing drivers all across the board, not just taxis


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber is slowly destroying the Taxi/FHV industry,and that's a fact, it has been their plan all along.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

ChevyChick said:


> It's a $2,700 fine, I know someone who got one. His car didn't get towed. He didn't even get pulled over. Just got a citation in the mail. They listed a trip in Tempe as the one that they "witnessed".


Do U know if Uber paid the $2,700 citation ???


----------



## ChevyChick (Nov 12, 2014)

They did!!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Will you comply and get/pay for commercial insurance+plates in order to drive?


_I have my TCP /Airport permits ,Commercial insurance and livery plates._


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Uber has to in some areas if the local gov. are not able to be bought off this would be the rule like in NYC there was no way to buy out the TLC as it would not have been cost effective to uber they had to comply with regulations. Where they can skirt the law and are allowed they will the only solution is to fine and impound the hell out of the illegal operators to the point uber has to give in. In NYC TLC has its own officers and there was no way to skirt around it thus uber complied. Same as Vegas, India, Europe, South Africa and many others. It is all dependent on the govt and how hard they want to be with Uber. Think about it if the average joe did this they would be shut down only uber has billions to play with and individuals do not.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Here in Boston they have bought up all the politicians, and you are right 40 billion buys you alot of friends, its a shame and a sham


----------



## suzanneo442 (Mar 4, 2016)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> The premis of livery/commercial insurance is that i covers you in all circomstances, as a cabbie i drive knowing i am covered to the teeth, driving an uberX seems like a big risk ,for a meager wage


I agree -- I'm a cabbie in New Orleans (like to read this forum to keep on the insurance issue). Uber drivers taking all the risks while Uber Corp rakes it in. I don't really get it. I know I pay more in insurance and various costs, but it all gets written off as expenses on my taxes. I drive with peace of mind knowing that if anything happens there is insurance in place.


----------

